# Terrell County



## creekview (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been hunting in Georgia for 13 years now and am looking for a new piece of property to lease/good club to join (100-300 acres) for my son and I.

Have hunted Terrell County for years out of Dawson and would love to stay in that area if possible. Lee, Worth and surrounding counties would also work. 

Any leads or introductions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ralph#8 (May 10, 2010)

*Sumter co.*

Have 500 acres club in sumter county.Trophy managed, 1.5miles East of Plain GA, also has a 5 arce lake. Has 7 members, $1000 per member a year. Need 3 members. Call David 706-280-0953 or Ralph 706-280-2661.


----------



## buckmaster73 (Jul 28, 2010)

*hunting club*

hey man if your wanting to stay close  to terrell co. i have a club if your intrested. you can call me  at 2294077223  or email me at hudsonbow@gmail.com  i have 600 acres in calhoun co. lots of deer turkey ducks quail dove fishing and a few hogs. dues are 700.00


----------

